# Bespoke Boots?



## base615 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey guys,

does anyone know if there is a manufacturer who will make a pair of bespoke boots for someone with ridiculous issues with their feet (i.e. Me)?

Mens sizes don't go short enough and Women's are too narrow for my square feet. My wide boots are 2 sizes too long so my heel slips around but they're still too narrow and hurt like buggery. In addition, I have wide calves so, with my boots done up tight enough to ride semi-properly, the blood is being cut off to my entire foot so I spend all day with my feet almost completely numb, yet still somehow in agony.

Years ago I managed to find short wide boots but these days I can't find anything that fits. Therefore I'm at the point of spending a fair whack for a bespoke pair if they are available so, if anyone knows of an option to do this, I'd really appreciate the heads up.

Cheers.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

not sure how small but have u tried the k2 darko or t1? I have similar shaped feet and have been able to go down sizes with these boots. I think the smallest they have is a 7, but in my experience may fit more like a 6 compared to another brand. Worth a try if small enuf for u.


----------



## base615 (Aug 10, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> not sure how small but have u tried the k2 darko or t1? I have similar shaped feet and have been able to go down sizes with these boots. I think the smallest they have is a 7, but in my experience may fit more like a 6 compared to another brand. Worth a try if small enuf for u.


Thanks for the reply.

I haven't tried them. How wide are they? When I say my feet are square I'm only being very slightly hyperbolic. They are freakishly wide.

In terms of length, I'm at US5.5 and wider than EEE (I don't know exactly as it's off the chart)


----------



## base615 (Aug 10, 2017)

Quick bump to see if there are any ideas


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

find a qualified boot fitter, maybe even a ski boot fitter than can shave/shape a liner for you that can fit into a women's boot. also they can shove jbars/cbars/butterflies to stop heel lift. did you also try youth boots? that's as bespoke as it gets i think. otherwise, hit up each brands customer service and see what your options are.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Have you made offerings of your feet (pictures) to our resident boot fitting deity, @Wiredsport? Mighty be a worthy step before going the full custom route. I have wonky feet too by I'd rather use the money to buy a condo in the mountains. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html


----------



## base615 (Aug 10, 2017)

jae said:


> find a qualified boot fitter, maybe even a ski boot fitter than can shave/shape a liner for you that can fit into a women's boot. also they can shove jbars/cbars/butterflies to stop heel lift. did you also try youth boots? that's as bespoke as it gets i think. otherwise, hit up each brands customer service and see what your options are.


Already tried all of those things with the exception of the ski boot liner. I'll definitely check that out so thanks for the idea.


----------



## base615 (Aug 10, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> Have you made offerings of your feet (pictures) to our resident boot fitting deity, @Wiredsport? Mighty be a worthy step before going the full custom route. I have wonky feet too by I'd rather use the money to buy a condo in the mountains.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/187194-petition-more-wide-snowboard-boot-options.html


Yeah, been in there and was recommended that the closest I could get was the Ruler Wide in size 7 despite being too long still..... then they stopped making a size 7


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

base615 said:


> Yeah, been in there and was recommended that the closest I could get was the Ruler Wide in size 7 despite being too long still..... then they stopped making a size 7


https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Burto...817378&hash=item48a43a285b:g:0cgAAOSwy0JZ-N5z


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

oh and try women's asian fit boots. japan probably has something...


----------



## base615 (Aug 10, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Burto...817378&hash=item48a43a285b:g:0cgAAOSwy0JZ-N5z


Cheers mate. I've contacted to see whether they can ship to Australia.

I searched eBay and only came up with UK 7 before so thanks for that.


----------



## peterd (Apr 20, 2016)

Where abouts in aus are you? I'm in Syd.

I've got similarly problems, most places in Aus don't have boots that like that - I have a size US7 jap fit AMB (Stash hunter) spare which might suit you. You're free to come and try it on. They feel shorter than the size 7 DC's i had previously.

I've swapped to a ride lasso - for the heel hold more than anything else. Fat calves don't work well with the burton boots i find. They're comfortable enough - but I always get heel lift. I was going try some butterfly wrap things - but decided to get the lasso's instead.

I did try the size US 7 ruler wides - and they seem VERY big, like felt longer and wider - the toe area seemed much bigger than the Stash hunter.


----------



## base615 (Aug 10, 2017)

peterd said:


> Where abouts in aus are you? I'm in Syd.
> 
> I've got similarly problems, most places in Aus don't have boots that like that - I have a size US7 jap fit AMB (Stash hunter) spare which might suit you. You're free to come and try it on. They feel shorter than the size 7 DC's i had previously.
> 
> ...


Hi mate. Sorry, I missed this reply.

I'm in Sydney too. I've got the Ruler Wides through which, on first try seem ridiculously tight, especially across the instep so they may not even work. I'm going to get them heat moulded anyway but if they are still a total no go I might hit you up for a try of the AMB.

Cheers.


----------

